
Forgetting a Child in a Car Is a Horrifying Mistake. Is It a Crime? (2009) - Tomte
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/02/27/AR2009022701549_pf.html
======
celias
Gene Weingarten won a Pulitzer for that article and his Pearls Before
Breakfast one - [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2007/04...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2007/04/04/AR2007040401721_pf.html)
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/people/gene-
weingarten](https://www.washingtonpost.com/people/gene-weingarten)

